# Coolest trick



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are a few I've heard of and like to teach! One is to salute. Another is to pick up our toys and put them away. The last is to say 'bang bang' and have the dog roll over 'dead'. 

I love the one you mentioned! This week is going to go by so slow... Can't wait to see pictures of your pup.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha I too am also into shooter games, so Joeys 'play dead' is "Joey, HEADSHOT!' and he plays dead hahaha. The sniper is a cool idea! might be hard to doo...


----------



## Ada's Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

@Jamm

"Joey, headshot" is awesome. If we teach her how to play dead we might have to try out "boom headshot!" (I play FPS's occasionally too)

and yeah I'm assuming it'll be tough to teach the sniper thing...but a girl can dream. Since I don't have the puppy yet I had to share what I hoped we could do, haha.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo plays dead when we say "bang"...kinda. He's the wiggliest dead dog I've ever seen in my life. lol


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/102758-tricks-compilation.html

Here were some of the tricks we did, more on our YouTube channel!  

I'll try teaching Summer your snipe trick and let u know how it goes!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ada's Mom said:


> I was thinking about some of the tricks that I think would be fun to teach my puppy when it comes (1.5 weeks away!!!) and thought this might be a fun topic.
> 
> My husband likes first person shooter games and he's really hoping he can eventually teach Ada to lay down and put her paws on her nose/cover her eyes if he says "sniiiperrr" (like she's hiding from the sniper lol). I'm not sure if that's possible, but I think it would be really cute.
> 
> What's the coolest trick you've taught any of your dogs?


My Maggie does something close to what you are trying to do... I put her in a down and say Maggie shy and she will take her paws and cover her eyes.


----------



## Ada's Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

@Summer's Mom

Cool. I can't wait to hear about how it goes!

@Maggie's Mom

Good to know something like that is teachable. I'm so excited!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Now..... HOW do you teach the putting paws over the eyes? That's so cute. I want to play hide and seek with Bayne and have him cover his eyes while I go hide.


----------

